# Danke für die korrekte Skalierung des Forums mit dem No-Ad-Abo!



## Stryke7 (21. Juni 2016)

*Danke für die korrekte Skalierung des Forums mit dem No-Ad-Abo!*

An der Stelle möchte ich mich einfach mal bedanken, dass das Forum nun korrekt bis an beide Seiten skaliert, wenn man das No-Ad-Abo gekauft hat. 

Das ist schöner als die grauen Balken die übrig bleiben, wenn man einfach nur einen Adblocker nutzt. 



Übrigens wäre es wirklich toll, wenn es irgendwann ein Feedback zum finanziellen Erfolg des Konzept gibt. Wir haben jahrelang gequengelt um diese Möglichkeit zu bekommen, und ihr seid immer noch eine der ersten Plattformen die es ermöglich für einen kleinen Obolus einfach nur die Werbung abzuschalten und trotzdem den Anbieter zu unterstützen. 

Geht die Rechnung auf?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Danke für die korrekte Skalierung des Forums mit dem No-Ad-Abo!*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> An der Stelle möchte ich mich einfach mal bedanken, dass das Forum nun korrekt bis an beide Seiten skaliert, wenn man das No-Ad-Abo gekauft hat.
> 
> Das ist schöner als die grauen Balken die übrig bleiben, wenn man einfach nur einen Adblocker nutzt.
> 
> ...



Helau,

danke erst einmal fürs positive Feedback. Tatsächlich werden wir künftig auch noch mehr an optimierten Layouts für Online-Abonnenten arbeiten.

Mit dem Start sind wir bisher zufrieden. Natürlich nutzen noch nicht alle, die sich eine Werbefrei-Option gewünscht haben, das Online-Abo. Aber wir werden auch noch mehr darüber informieren. Vielleicht lesen ja einige PCGHX-Mitglieder Dein Posting und sind nun interessiert am Thema. Deshalb danke dafür.


----------

